# Kindle Fire 6 can only stream SD content



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

Hey guys, I have a brand new Kindle Fire 6 (8GB model) and was excited to see the Tivo app in the Amazon App Store.

Unfortunately it turns out that I can only stream stuff that was recorded in SD. Codec problem? Bummer. I hope there's a fix in the works.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are your HD channels H.264? If so then that's the issue...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=505599


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

Hi Dan -- thanks for the reply. I have no idea if my channels are H.264. I'm in San Jose, CA on Comcast.

I discovered that the SD stuff would play when I was at home, but now that I'm at work I can't get that to play either.

I should clarify that I'm not getting any kind of error message, but rather the app seems to think it is playing content, but there is only a black screen and no audio.

Interestingly, if I turn on Closed Captions, those *do* show up on the screen. So I guess if I wanted to READ my shows, I could do that. 

The other thing of note -- on my iPhone I can play both HD and SD content, at home and at work (unless it's one of those blocked by Copyright Restrictions).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it seems to be some issue with the new Kindle Fire then. You should tweet at Margret and let her know you're having an issue.


----------

